# Bodden-Angeln! Womit???



## Buntbarsch (5. Juni 2004)

Guuuuuden Tach!
Ich wollte mal fragen womit ich am besten in rügens bodden angeln kann. so ködertechnisch und köderführung und sowas mein ich jetzt. ich hab leider nur ein kleines motorboot zur verfühgung und somit fällt ein echolot weg.
was ich also ausser der köderart noch wissen wollte ist wie ich dann rauskrieg wo ich am besten angeln kann.
achso und reicht auf rügen jetzt ein bundesfischereischein oder brauch ich noch was???
DANGÖÖÖ!!!
__________________________________________________ __________
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## Buntbarsch (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

Achso, ich würd am liebsten(wenn es geht) mit totem köfi und posen bzw. grundmontage angeln.
__________________________________________________ __________
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## altersalat (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

Mensch hast du Ansprüche......


----------



## Buntbarsch (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

Wieso???
__________________________________________________ __________
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## altersalat (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

Das klingt alles sehr verwirrend.....


----------



## Buntbarsch (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

Ok, ok.
sagt mir bitte einfach welche methode ihr am liebsten fürs bodden-angeln nehmt. am besten auch noch di die am besten klappt  
__________________________________________________ _
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## altersalat (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

Kann ich dir leider nich mit helfen. Hab bei uns einfach keinen Bodden finden können. Ich hoffe ich habe dich trotzdem weitergebracht.:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

Hi,

brauchbare Info`s bekommst Du auf folgenden Seiten:
www.bodden-angeln.de
www.Angelparadies Rügen.de  #6 

...on Deutschland :m und viele dicke  :s  :a  #:


----------



## Pete (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

was soll denn das geblödel, altersalat...womöglich warst du noch nie an einem der deutschen boddengewässer angeln, geschweige weisst du, wo die zu finden sind und was deren besonderheit ist...


die info von mefohunter ist gut...die seite von mathias fuhrmann (bekannter von mir) klärt dich allerdings über die einfachen fragen, die du hast, weniger auf...
schreib mal kurz, wohin du konkret möchtest, dann schreibe ich dir, wie du wann vielleicht zum erfolg kommen könntest...


----------



## Buntbarsch (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

Also, soweit ich weiss fahrn wir nach breege (oder so, gibts das??). vom 14.8.-21.8.
@mefohunter woher bekomm ich den so ein guide? und fahrn die auch mit wenn nur ich noch dabei bin?bin ja schliesslich erst 14! ach und danke für den tipp.
@pete oben steht ja bereits wo ich hinfahr(ich mein aber nur das es dort hin geht, werd aber gleich mal meinen dad anrufen, der weiss das).ich hoffe das du mir noch reichlich hilfreich sein kannst.
__________________________________________________ _
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## Buntbarsch (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

ich glaub kaum das ich mir nen guide nehm..........104 euro für ne tagestour mit zwei mann!!!!!hab ich überhaupt ne chance was zu fangen wenn ich allein raus will? ich hab ja keine gewässerkenntniss
__________________________________________________ _
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

Na logo!!!
Doch beherzige bitte die o.g. Hinweise (Sicherheit) !!!
Pete kennt dieses Gebiet sehr gut. Hole Dir ruhig ein paar Tipp`s von ihm.
Hier noch ein paar von mir:
- Schwimmweste nicht vergessen (auch anlegen);
- Kompas mitnehmen;
- zwei !!! Anker (einen ggf. zur Reserve)
- Ankerball benutzen (es tut auch ein Gummiball it einem schwarzen Tuch umhüllt an 
  einem 1,5 m langen Stock);
- nach Möglicheit nicht alleine rausfahren und mit Motor bitteschön;

Zu der genannten Zeit lohnt sich auch ein gezielter Versuch auf große Barsche.
Dazu das Boot an der Scharkante zu einer Fahrrinne verankern und eine Grundbleimontage, bestückt mit einem Tauwurm (halbe tun`s auch), über den Grund zupfen.
Eine gute Gewässerkarte mitden eingetragenen Tiefen ist ein " M u ß "


----------



## altersalat (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

Ich weiß was Bodden sind!!!!!!!!:q:q:q:q


----------



## Buntbarsch (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

Also:
Kompass hab ich 
Schwimmweste auch
boot mit motor und ankern auch
ankerball??wasn das??
gewässerkarte hol ich mir vor ort!
sind scharkanten die dinger wo es sozusagen "in die fahrrinne reingeht"??
ich hab zwar noch nie ne gewässerkarte in der hand gehabt, aber so schwer zu lesen sind die doch nich oder?
__________________________________________________ _
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## Buntbarsch (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

is ne 2,70er rute mit wg bis 40gramm und ne rute von3,50 mit wg 30-60gramm ok für die hechte und barsche da??
__________________________________________________
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

@ Buntbarsch

AAAlso!
Wie ein Ankerball (z.B.) aussehn *kann*, habe ich ja schon beschrieben.
Er wird im Boot so befestigt, dass er für andere Boote gut erkennbar ist. Er gehört zu den See-und Schifffahrtszeichen und teilt anderen mit, dass dort ein Wasserfahrzeug vor Anker liegt und damit manövrierunfähig ist. Haste keinen, kann es Schwierigkeiten mit den "Wassermäusen" geben.
Die Sache mit den Scharkanten hast Du richtig erkannt. Allerdings sind Scharkanten auch Kanten, die vom flache ins tiefe Wasser führen (oder umgekehrt).
Die Ruten sind schon ok. Die zweite vielleicht etwas zu lang. Denn wenn wirklich ein guter Hecht gebissen hat ist es nicht einfach mit so einer langen Rute. Die WG sind ok.
Ein Echolot, (es reicht ein einfaches Modell), solltest Du dir aber noch besorgen. Denn selbst mit der Gewässerkarte findest Du sonst auf der großen Wasserfläche die Kanten nicht. Es soll ja nur die Tiefen anzeigen können.


----------



## Pete (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

in breege am hafen gibts eine pensionsanlage, dort werden auch kleinere boote mit 5 ps verliehen...am besten dort mal fragen...
von dort aus lassen sich prima touren richtung großer jasmunder bodden (bekannt auch wegen der großen barsche) und rassower strom machen...wie mefohunter schon schreibt, suche die besagten kanten...noch besser, wenn die flache seite bekrautet ist...ein echolot ist gold wert in den weiten der bodden...willst du vom land aus auf hecht gehen, so fahre an die schabe (ca. mitte) und laufe von dort durch den wald richtung bodden...mit wathose, spinnern und jerkbaits bestückt, kannst du im bauchtiefen wasser im sommer so manche überraschung erleben...5-10 hechte pro nachmittag /abend sind schon mal drin...allerdings viele kleine....die richtig fetten hechte stehen im hochsommer eher in der ostsee zwischen hiddensee und bug bzw.dranske... dort 400 m vom ufer auf 4m geschleppt kanns richtig rappeln...aber bis dort wirst du mit den kleinen booten nicht kommen...ansonsten kann man in der ostsee auch sein glück auf dorsch und platte versuchen...der eine oder andere hornie wird auch noch dabei sein....
auf aal gehts vom ufer aus und mit wathose auf der seite südlich vom kap arkona richtung drewolke...


----------



## Buntbarsch (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

danke für die tipps, aber ich hab noch mehr fragen :q :q
-was ist "die schabe"?
-ich muss mir noch ne menge zeugs holen [neue köder(spinner, gufis), haken,schnur,blei], was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?
-was kostet ein echolot?
-was kostet ne wathose?
-is die bedienung von nem echolot schwer?ich hab keine ahnung wie ich darauf erkene wie tief es wo ist!
das wars dann auch "SCHON" wieder!
__________________________________________________ 
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## Pete (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

die schaabe ist die schmale sandige landverbindung zwischen glowe und juliusruh (rund 12 km lang)...dort gibt es regelmäßige parkplätze...du wanderst durch den wald richtung bodden (ca. 1000m)...die wathose bitte erst vor ort anziehen (schmerzt und scheuert bei so langen märschen)...ne gute hose kostet um die 80 -100 euro...bitte hol dir keinen billigschiet...du wirst es bereuen...es muss für den sommer auch keine aus neopren sein...es gibt viel leichtere alternativen....

zum thema echolot ists schwierig, dir eine passende antwort zu geben...entweder, du hast sowieso vor, dir irgendwann etwas hochwertiges, norgwegentaugliches zu holen, dann solltest du dir ein tiefseetaugliches holen...für unsere bereiche reichen einfachere lösungen für um die 100-150 euro....

...spinner (30-40 gr.) sind gut im flachen...ebenso die guten alten z-blinker....


----------



## Buntbarsch (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

Aslo:
-mein dad hat da oben nen bekannten der auch angelt der kann mir hoffentlich auch helfen
-angelst du immer nur mit blinker/spinner?
-von WO soll ich durch den wald richtung bodden gehn?die ganze scharbe ist doch voller wald.
-hast du sonst noch paar nützliche tipps?
-wenn ich noch mehr fragen hab schick ich dir einfach ne nachricht. o.k.?
-danke für die hilfe, ohne das board+die boardies wär ich wohl aufgeschmissen!
__________________________________________________ 
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

Na dafür sind wir "alten Hasen" doch da. :m


----------



## Pete (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

prost mefohunter...sehe grade, dass wir beide aus dem gleichen jahrgang sind... #6


----------



## Pete (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

so, mein junger freund...

hier mal zwei geeignete watstellen...einmal inmitten der schaabe...dort geht ein mit einem weißem schild bezeichneter forstweg gen bodden...dort ist es relativ dicht bis zum wasser









...die zweite stelle ist in glowe, an einem kleinen yachthafen der einheimischen....vorm kleinen baumarkt dort am ortsausgang von euch(breege) aus gesehen rechts weg




...is ein feldweg...dort zunächst unmittelbar 100 rechts am schilf halten, dann rauswaten (gehts ewig flach weiter....ca. 300m)...schnell geführte spinner halte ich dort für am geeignetsten


----------



## Buntbarsch (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

GUUUUUT! Danke!
Also beim watfischen: spinner!
in unmittelbarer nähe von breege aus gibts keine guten watstellen? na dann nicht.
-wie siehts mit dem angeln vom boot aus aus? auch spinner oder besser GuFis oder twister?
-wenn ich mit twister angel, nehm ich dann nur den bleikopf vom haken als beschwerung?
-wird der köder direkt an die schnur gebunden oder noch n wirbel dazwischen?
-was für spinner kannst du mir empfehlen??
__________________________________________________ 
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## mefohunter84 (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

@ Pete
Na dann proste ich doch glatt mal zurück. Mein 40.-ster ist ja dieses Jahr noch fällig und ne Woche später eine noch größere Feier  :l 

@ Buntbarsch
Der Spinner für`s flache Wasser ist schon super, es geht aber auch mit schwimmenden Wobblern.
Vom Boot aus kannst Du sowohl Twister, als auch Gummifisch verwenden.
Die Bebleiung richtet sich nach der Gewässertiefe. Der Bleikopfjighaken reicht aus, nur bei Gummifisch solltest Du einen zusätzlichen Drilling verwenden.
Generell solltest Du schon einen Wirbel mit Karabiner verwenden (Köder lässt sich schneller wechseln), aber bitte nur solche, bei denen sich der Einhänger nicht schon beim geringsten Zug öffnet.
Denke aber an den guten alten Tauwurm.
Vor genau 22 Jahren hat mir dieser Geselle zu einer Sternstunde beim Barschangeln verholfen und zwar an der Hafenausfahrt von Neuendorf (Hiddensee). Über die Fahrrinne geworfen und dann rangezupft. Ich sags Dir. Nach einer Stunde haben wir Barsche von weniger als 1 Pfund (ca. 35cm) wieder schwimmen lassen und der 1,5 m lange Setzkescher war nach nur 4 Stunden wirklich halb voll!!!  :z 
Das gab vielleicht Filets  :k 
Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls einen tollen Aufenthalt auf dieser "Trauminsel"  :z 
und natürlich einige tolle Fische!  #6


----------



## Buntbarsch (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

hey an die naturköder dachte ich auch schon die ganze zeit.bloss da ich dazu keine fragen hab, hab ich die nich erwähnt.
-was für ne twister/GuFi grösse ist den am besten?
-spinner-grösse war so 30-40 gramm, oder?
__________________________________________________ 
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## Buntbarsch (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

Hab mich mal andersweitig erkundigt:
-GuFis von 15-20cm sind doch ok für hecht oder?
-für barsch dann entsprechend kleiner!
__________________________________________________ 
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## mefohunter84 (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

Generell ja, aber zu der Zeit würde ich eher zu kleineren GuFi raten. Max.15 cm lieber kleiner. Grund: Zu der Zeit wimmelt es im Wasser von Fischnachwuchs. Der vom vergangenen Jahr ist dann höchstens 15 cm groß.
Un da passt sich (fast) jeder Hecht dem Beuteschema an.  #6


----------



## Buntbarsch (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

Okay!!
ICH hab dann erstmal alles was ich brauch!
Ein RIESEN" DANKE SCHÖN" AN EUCH BEIDE!!!!!!
__________________________________________________ 
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

Setz am besten tieflaufende Wobbler ein, ansonsten Gufis und Spinner.
KOF!!!


----------



## Pete (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

falls du doch mit dem boot rauskommst: den tip von anglermeister befolgen...wobbler einpacken...ich fische fast nur mit nils master in den boddenbereichen, die 3-4 m nicht übersteigen....


----------



## mefohunter84 (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

Auch ich habe tolle Erfolge auf Wobbler gehabt. Die besten auf den Salmo Perch in 12 cm.


----------



## Buntbarsch (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bodden-Angeln! Womit???*

Ma schaun, ma schaun!!!
(muss nu wech, spiel fängt an!!! 
__________________________________________________ 
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------

